# مدى جدوى الطاقه الصوتية ومجال تطبيقها



## عضو1 (30 يناير 2008)

الأخوه أعضاء المنتدى لدي سؤال عن مدى جدوى استخدام الطاقة الصوتيه ومجال تطبيقها وهل يمكن الحصول منها على كهرباء أرجو الأفاده ..


والله الموفق ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يناير 2008)

هناك موضوع عرض فكرة في هذا المجال يمكنك مراجعته


----------



## عضو1 (1 فبراير 2008)

*مدى جدوى الطاقة الصوتية ومجال تطبيقا*

أخي الكريم محمد الكردي أرجو التوضيح فيما ذكرت عن الفكره والتي تمت مناقشتها وكيفية الوصول ءاليها مع الشكر ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 فبراير 2008)

راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75032.html


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

